

Former NSA Director Patenting Computer Security Techniques - hippich
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2014/08/former_nsa_dire.html

======
AJ007
The difference between Alexander and Snowden: the secrets are for sale.

------
uptown
It's absolutely a story worth re-discussing. With that said, there's
additional HN discussion from the ForeignPolicy.com story that Schneier links-
to here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8101938](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8101938)

------
higherpurpose
So he was at NSA for 9 years, time in which he came up with his "own ideas"
about cybersecurity, that he _never shared with the NSA_ in all this time,
which means he didn't do his job very well _on purpose_ , but then used for
his private company weeks after he left NSA?

That sounds less plausible than him just stealing NSA technology/secrets that
he then begins to sell/use in the corporate world.

~~~
DougN7
It makes you wonder, given what he knows (or knew) about the NSA why he would
do this and not have at least a little fear of them spying or coming after
him. Do they have less capability than we give them credit for??

